# No more white hives for me



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I just can't stand the looks of the white hives sitting in my field. Every time I see the hives, they look like big white piles of garbage. I just bought 5 gallons of light tan exterior latex paint and will be going with that. It's got some fancy name like Sierra Lacey Sand Mist, but it's light tan.  I am probably about to break some unknown law of beekeeping............

If you like white hives, good! I hate em.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

light tan should be alright brad, or maybe mix some white with it.

i'm with ya on the ugly, but there is a good reason to have them white when keeping hives in alabama.

in the heat of the summer, say 104 with 90% humidity, it's a chore for the bees to keep the inside of the hive cool.

they have to forage water like crazy, (good to have a water source close by), and without any nectar coming in they have to burn through their stored honey for energy.

my wife hates it, but mine are as pure white as i can get them as to reflect as much sun heat as possible. i also make sure the hives are well ventilated.

next week's weather looks more conducive to doing some full hive inspections. hopefully you can make it and i'll show you an easy way to make the vents.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I did think about that, so it's a very light color although not as reflective as pure white. Maybe it will be okay. The hives are due east of my house. I am going to leave the south facing side of the boxes white. That should get real confusing come restacking time....... Regarding water close by, the hives are sitting about 30 yards from a 2 1/2 acre spring fed pond. I'm looking forward to visiting your bee yard. I knew today was going to be out for an inspection.


----------



## trance (Mar 29, 2013)

As far a keeping the hive ventilated, what do you guys think of something like this?

http://www.honeyrunapiaries.com/store/all-season-inner-cover-p-232.html

or 

I like this one... (I don't have it but I like the style over the other)

https://kelleybees.com/Products/Detail/?id=3336333733303337&grouped=1


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I took a look at the ones in your top link the other day. I thought it was an interesting concept. I have no practical experience at this yet, so anything I offer would be just a guess. 

With a ventilated top for an exhaust and the entrance for an intake, it would be quite possible to set up a type of chimney draft ventilation. If you could find the correct size for the exhaust vents in relation to the entrance size and used a darker color on the hive to cause it to heat up, that the hot air rising would pull cooler air into the hive. BUT, I'm only speculating......


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

yep, that's how it works. the bees introduce another dynamic by selectively fanning air as needed for cooling the hive and drying out nectar. interestingly, they use propolis to open and close the window screen vents as they see fit for their airflow needs.

the darker paint is an advantage in the winter, but a disadvantage in the summer. there's usually a tradeoff in most things beekeeping.

some beekeepers get really creative with decorating their hives.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

My lids are black I hope my bees don't hear about these pretty light painted, heat reflective hives !


----------



## thenance007 (May 25, 2011)

Actually, BradBee, leaving the South facing side white is probably a good idea--you want to restack boxes in the same direction as they were when you took them off, and this will help.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

White I not my favorite either. I have some white, flower yellow, crimson (roll tide) and light green. My bees get shade from 1pm on. It is cooler in Tennessee though.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Up here in the great white North, I've painted mine a dark, chocolate brown. I went that direction after I saw Erin Forbes in Maine had painted hers black, and we're quite a bit cooler here than Maine is.

I think paint color really should be based on the average temperatures in the region you're in - and what you like to look at.

Adam


----------



## Sticky Bear (Mar 15, 2012)

My wife asked that I paint my Hives the color of the house which leaves me with three colors to choose from, light yellow, olive green and pottery orange. I said; of course, but I didn't mention the cost. :shhhh:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Sticky Bear said:


> My wife asked that I paint my Hives the color of the house


The ugliest color of hives I have seen this year (baby puke pastel green) was chosen by the beekeepers wife.


----------



## rhaldridge (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

thenance007 said:


> Actually, BradBee, leaving the South facing side white is probably a good idea--you want to restack boxes in the same direction as they were when you took them off, and this will help.


Just curious but why does it matter which direction you restack the boxes?


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Kamon Reynolds said:


> crimson (roll tide)


If someone gave me a crimson colored bee hive, I'd burn it! WAR EAGLE!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Come on man were both SEC. Alabama is what makes Auburn great and vice versa. Plus we both keep bees. Alabama football kicks butt.

But I digress back to beehive colors........


----------



## stwinward (Apr 2, 2013)

I went for the color that Eco Wood Treatment gave me. Here is what they look like so far.






Those still in my garage don't look much different than when they were new - the sun and rain darken them a lot.

As far as a darker color, we live where it is cold in winter and not too hot in summer, so I figured a bit darker will overall help them out. The wood is darkening up nicely as advertised (these were treated about one month ago).


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

If white is not your color, and you want to reflect heat, paint them silver.

cchoganjr


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Whatever the latest "OOPS" color at the local hardware store has....


----------



## Cris (Mar 10, 2011)

There's no excuse for boring hives; mine's in my backyard so I painted it a color I liked to look at. The girls certainly don't care.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I paint mine whatever color is in the mistint rack at Sears and Lowes. There's high quality paint at bargain prices. My buddies lament my color choices (Pepto-bismal Pink is their favorite) and state no self-respecting thief would bother to steal my hives--they'd have to be repainted.

Grant
Jackson, MO https://www.createspace.com/4111886


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

I use the mismixed paint too, however I am not sure I agree with the white being coolest concept. There is a reason that leaves are green.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

White is used more because honey is a food product. White coveralls, white hats, etc. same reason. Food product.

Except in the very hottest of places, the bees will keep the hive at the correct temperature regardless of the hive color. 

cchoganjr


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice color!


----------



## ljermontov (Mar 4, 2013)

I see an advantage of white in July,August,but after a 2 year period a hive looks like 10 year old.Cleo is silver so good?In the old days in Croatia,hives on north of the country weret silver/gray,and on the south all were light blue.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

ljermontov... Can't say from experience. I have never painted a hive silver, but, have seen a lot of silver hives in hot country. 

cchoganjr


----------



## ljermontov (Mar 4, 2013)

I think it doesn't hurts to try to paint one nuc in silver,it makes sense,plus that paint is usually cheaper.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't know if I really accomplished anything with my new color. I painted 3 deeps today and they aren't bright white, but they look dirty white...... Oh well, I at least painted the fronts bright yellow.


----------



## curios1 (Jul 2, 2012)

i like sky blue


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a few red hives, a few sky blue, a few avacado gree, a few whatever... I cover them with corrugated tin sun-shades, so the color does have much effect. No black hives though.


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

I often check with the local paint stores for mismatched paint. They sell it at a very nice discount. I stick with light colors, mainly: tans, greys, blues, greens, yellows and off whites. I don't like dark colors because I'm worried they will heat of the hives too much in the middle of the summer. I have also heard that dark colors can irritate the bees. Lastly, in a bee yard with lots of hives a little variation in paint color from hive to hive can help the bees orient themselves easier.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Gosh, am I the only one who likes white hives? I paint 99% of my hives pure white. A friend donated to me a few sky blue and red/pink hives and my wife hates them! She say it makes the yard look junky. I agree. The few that aren't white are dark brown, which seem to work well too.


----------



## livefree88 (Mar 25, 2013)

I feel ya.. I personally like the natural look of wooden hives.


----------



## MikeTheBeekeeper (May 18, 2011)

I like the hives white and the tops some other color, I have some blue, red, and green ones. Bright-colored tops look nice with white hives to me.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

The wife wanted a hive that was "different" from my all white hives.
Here is what she got.
Clear stain, copper top.


----------



## BYOBee (May 8, 2013)

They play a little SEC football in Texas now too !


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Mine will be white until I use up the gallon of paint that was given to me. Unless I can figure out how to tint it myself.


----------



## Dale_3rd (May 11, 2012)

Nature Coast beek said:


> Whatever the latest "OOPS" color at the local hardware store has....


Same here, picked up a gallon of Sherwin Williams mid grade exterior latex in a light tan color for $6....

But I also have a few deeps in some other odd colors that I was able to get for $2 a quart.

The light light blue, grey and reds were all mis-tints.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

BYOBee said:


> They play a little SEC football in Texas now too !


Yep they do, but unfortunately Missouri hasn't figured out how to yet. LOL


----------



## bugmeister (Feb 26, 2013)

OK-but I went completely scientific and chose Green Monta Fenway Park Green for my boxes. I even went so far and am experimenting with simple graphics to see if it makes a difference. Maybe the bees come home after a long day and forget what apartment building they are in, so I am trying to give them something that identifies their crib. Obviously a newbie and don't have a lot of spare time, but my local hardware guy knew the 'secret' pantone color code for the Monsta and said he could mix me up a batch of tinted latex primer. I never asked the bees if they were or are Sox fans? Some are from Georgia and the others are from Louisiana I am told. They like baseball down there too- don't they? 
























Having fun and the little things don't like RAIN DELAYS!


----------



## Sticky Bear (Mar 15, 2012)

Per wife's request, all equipment is the colors used on our house.








Pic of the Nuc condos too.


----------

